# Cat sleeps under bed ALL day



## TeeDee (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a 1 year old car that sleeps under my bed all day from around 8 am until about 8pm when she gets up, Is this normal? I never see her she only comes out in the day for some food, literally 5 mins then back under the bed. Shes out most of the night but gose back under the bed not long after i wake up, I tried blocking the bed up but she didn't like this and seemed to get very stressed and just finds some other place to hide. I don't want to force her to come out in the day time but it just seems strange because we never see her only for a couple of hours at night its like we don't even have a cat.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It sounds as though she has not bonded with you at all, which would be unusual if you have had her since she was a young kitten.

How long have you had her? 
What do you know of her history? 
Does she have any health issues? 
Have you spoken to the vet about your concerns? 

If you have had her since she was a young kitten, was she a feral kitten perhaps? 

If you have had her since she left her mother, and she was not a feral kitten, then I would be concerned she is so timid with you. Some cats are always timid with visitors, but usually fine with their owners, certainly I would expect there to be trust by the age of 1. I assume she has been spayed by the way? 

Have you tried all the usual things like playing interactive games with her every evening -- using Da Bird fishing rod toys, wand toys, laser light, or throwing ping pong balls for her to chase? And does she have some cat trees to climb and snooze on? 

Is the household noisy, i.e. could she be hiding under the bed as the only place to get peace and quiet?

Are there any other pets in the house of whom she might be fearful? 
Or any other cats in the neighbourhood who frighten her?

Do you have young children? 

Maybe a concerted effort to bring her out of her shell and get her involved with play etc would work.

I must say I do have a niggling concern she may have some kind of a health issue though, as hiding and not interacting is typical behaviour of a cat who is not well. 

Does she eat and drink normally? 
Does her wee and poo look normal? No straining to wee or defecate, no blood in urine or stools, and no diarrhoea?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Has she always been like this, or is it a recent thing? I only ask as my little Mini cat has been spending all day sleeping under the spare bed recently, too hot for her in the daytime so she chills out under there until it's cooler in the evening (then keeps us awake all night lol!)


----------



## TeeDee (Jul 25, 2013)

Its more of a recent thing shes always gone under the bed to sleep in the day but used to come out more regularly during the day. When she is out at night she is playful and wonders around as normal, she eats fine etc and seems completely her normal self when shes out. Shes up the entire night but lately shes just been sleeping the entire day every single day she dosent come out when you call her etc.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I should think it's due to the hot weather, if it's a recent thing. The nights are cooler and more comfortable for her, so I don't blame her for wanting to crash out all day long! Once the hot weather has gone I expect she'll be back to normal.


----------

